
Chrome 59 stable released - bd82
https://chromereleases.googleblog.com/2017/06/stable-channel-update-for-desktop.html
======
foob
As others have mentioned, the most exciting thing about Chrome 59 is that it
is the first release with headless support. I wrote a guide a while back on
running headless Chrome with Selenium that someone might find interesting if
they're interested in trying out Chrome in headless mode [1]. It's quite a bit
easier now that the stable channel is on version 59 and I just updated the
guide to specify which steps are no longer necessary.

[1] - [https://intoli.com/blog/running-selenium-with-headless-
chrom...](https://intoli.com/blog/running-selenium-with-headless-chrome/)

~~~
mikewhy
Lots of people are mentioning headless support, but has it made it to Windows?

~~~
paulirish
Headless in Windows is fully supported in Chrome 60, which is now the Beta.
Mac and Linux are in great shape as of 59.

------
madjam002
Has there been any research on whether Material Design has superior UX for
desktop use?

I've just tried the new settings screen on Chrome 59, and personally I find it
far, far worse than what it was previously. I hate this trend of hiding
essential top-level navigation behind a hamburger menu, especially on desktop.

~~~
tyingq
I struggle with what things are buttons in material design. Everything looks
flat, so clickable things look like labels to me. Especially buttons that
aren't rectangles.

~~~
yoodenvranx
Try reading a material design page or app on a shitty old TN display and you
are in for a treat. It is virtually impossible to tell forground from
background because all the "light gray" colors look the same on such a display
and the gray-ness also changes with the viewing angle.

------
aargh_aargh
I was expecting the easy path to display certificate view (removed in 56) to
be returned in 59 [1], but apparently it will be in 60 behind a flag [2].

[1]
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=663971](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=663971)

[2] [https://textslashplain.com/2017/05/02/inspecting-
certificate...](https://textslashplain.com/2017/05/02/inspecting-certificates-
in-chrome/)

~~~
tokenizerrr
I still don't get why they did this. It's just a huge step back in every
single way I can think of.

~~~
aargh_aargh
For now, you can star the issue I linked to.

------
Vinnl
For those interested: headless is coming to Firefox as well.
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1338004](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1338004)

~~~
vocatus_gate
Forgive the ignorance; what is headless?

~~~
satysin
A browser instance without a graphical interface.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Headless_browser](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Headless_browser)

~~~
vocatus_gate
What's the benefit of this? My uneducated guess would be faster automated
testing?

------
littlestymaar
With the new optimizing compiler (Turbofan) landing, JavaScript `Exception`
are now usable without significant performance penalty: great news !

A bit of context: v8 used to have troubles optimizing code which contained
`try/catch` sections, which led to massive performance issues on hot parts of
the code in Chrome and deterred a lot of people from using Exceptions in
JavaScript (including node). Glad to see this bug finally fixed !

More infos on the new v8 stack here:
[https://v8project.blogspot.fr/2017/05/launching-ignition-
and...](https://v8project.blogspot.fr/2017/05/launching-ignition-and-
turbofan.html)

------
geekamongus
Can someone explain or point me to a good source of info on why headless
Chrome is a big deal? (Not being snarky; I really want to know).

~~~
j_s
Advanced web scraping simplified - the ongoing war between people who want
content vs. those who want to make sure only the "right" people can get their
content just shifted dramatically!

~~~
ospider
Is there a good documentation on chrome's remote debugging protocol? I'm
trying to implement a python wrapper[1] around the protocol, but I can't find
some good docs.

[1]
[https://github.com/yifeikong/chrome_remote](https://github.com/yifeikong/chrome_remote)

~~~
j_s
Sorry I'm not sure. What I am sure of is that you can google as well as me (if
not better) on this subject, but here goes:

[https://github.com/ChromeDevTools/awesome-chrome-
devtools#ch...](https://github.com/ChromeDevTools/awesome-chrome-
devtools#chrome-devtools-protocol) has a buch of pointers and mentions the
Python-based
[https://github.com/iiSeymour/chromote](https://github.com/iiSeymour/chromote)
(235 stars) - if you've got something going, try to add your project to the
list!

Also found
[https://github.com/minektur/chrome_remote_shell](https://github.com/minektur/chrome_remote_shell)
(51 stars) and
[https://github.com/mirumee/chromedebug](https://github.com/mirumee/chromedebug)
(26 stars)

------
fosco
I thought they were dropping some support of SSL certificates in regards to
symantec [0] starting in 59 but I see no mention in this post (unless I missed
it). does anyone have further information? I am not familiar with blink
process however allowing insecure creation of ssl certificates seems like the
wrong way forward.

[0]
[https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!msg/blink-d...](https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!msg/blink-
dev/eUAKwjihhBs/rpxMXjZHCQAJ)

~~~
asclepi
Google and Symantec settled on this. Symantec will create new certificate
roots which will be cross-signed by both their existing roots and another
certificate authority. This allows the trust in the existing roots to be
removed in the long term and it has significantly less impact for current
Symantec customers than the original proposal.

A good summary of the latest developments can be found on
[https://www.thesslstore.com/blog/google-and-
symantec/](https://www.thesslstore.com/blog/google-and-symantec/)

------
solidr53
The real update is in the DevTools:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjjlwAvV8Jg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjjlwAvV8Jg)

~~~
reustle
Is there a particular timestamp I should jump to?

~~~
joshschreuder
Check out the blog if you prefer to read about it

[https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2017/04/devtools-r...](https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2017/04/devtools-
release-notes)

------
gtirloni
Anyone seeing a failure in
[https://websocketstest.com](https://websocketstest.com) (Chrome 59.0.3071.86)
?

[https://websocketstest.com/result/7629067](https://websocketstest.com/result/7629067)

It works fine on Firefox 53.0.3 and 55.0a1 (Nightly).

Console says:

 _scriptaculous.js:31 A Parser-blocking, cross site (i.e. different eTLD+1)
script,[https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/scriptaculous/1.8.3/bu...](https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/scriptaculous/1.8.3/builder.js),
is invoked via document.write. The network request for this script MAY be
blocked by the browser in this or a future page load due to poor network
connectivity. If blocked in this page load, it will be confirmed in a
subsequent console message.See
[https://www.chromestatus.com/feature/5718547946799104](https://www.chromestatus.com/feature/5718547946799104)
for more details._

 _WebSocket connection to 'wss://wss.websocketstest.com/service' failed: Error
in connection establishment: net::ERR_INSECURE_RESPONSE_

EDIT: Disabling "disallow-doc-written-script-loads" has not effect.

------
wozniacki
Has reverse image search on right click ( Search Google image / Search Google
for this image [1] ) been removed off late, from Chrome?

Now all I have on right click is "Copy image address".

That's a fairly heavily used feature. Surely, they couldn't have done away
with it.

Didn't find any posts of substance in the product forums either.[2]

Some have suggested that removing Google as the default search engine rids the
right click of that feature. However my default search engine has never been
not Google.

[1] [https://www.andrewhawkes.co.uk/images/articles/search-
google...](https://www.andrewhawkes.co.uk/images/articles/search-google-for-
image-right-click.jpg)

[http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-pYcECahKm44/VLAMW-n7hQI/AAAAAAAAAc...](http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-pYcECahKm44/VLAMW-n7hQI/AAAAAAAAAcI/ifBgShdSkgo/s1600/image-
search.png)

[https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-USmwx_yMwIU/Uheyv5gRzBI/AAAAAAABL...](https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-USmwx_yMwIU/Uheyv5gRzBI/AAAAAAABL7w/eXC-
gSm0JT8/s640/chrome-search-by-image.png)

[2]

[https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/websearch/Qa_...](https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/websearch/Qa_EOcArKvc;context-
place=forum/websearch)

~~~
sturmen
"Search Google for Image" is still there for me, even on the latest Chrome
Beta channel build.

macOS Sierra Version 59.0.3071.86 (Official Build) beta (64-bit)

~~~
wozniacki
Thanks to all who replied!

I found the solution to this bug in a post on the Google Chrome Help Forum
from way back; 11/28/10 to be precise.

Solution for anyone else who happened on this bug:

[https://productforums.google.com/d/msg/chrome/sq-
RT8-eIm8/ZM...](https://productforums.google.com/d/msg/chrome/sq-
RT8-eIm8/ZMLbaXAI3KsJ)

------
JohnTHaller
The portable version was also posted yesterday:
[https://portableapps.com/apps/internet/google_chrome_portabl...](https://portableapps.com/apps/internet/google_chrome_portable)

It's handy for trying it out without installing the full app and update
service on Windows. Or for running Stable, Dev, Beta on the same machine with
separate profiles without needing command line switches.

------
wooptoo
This version of Chrome has support for running headless (without the need for
a graphical environment at all). Awesome for automation and testing.

------
clumsysmurf
Does Chrome 59 come with Ignition / Turbofan for V8 enabled ?

If i read this correctly, it does ...

[https://v8project.blogspot.com/2017/05/launching-ignition-
an...](https://v8project.blogspot.com/2017/05/launching-ignition-and-
turbofan.html)

------
kondbg
Running Linux and i3wm. After updating to 59, Chrome didn't seem to
automatically detect my DPI settings, so I had to manually specify the scale
with

    
    
       --force-device-scale-factor
    

Previously did not have to do this.

------
mad182
Nice! APNG is finally supported.

~~~
vanderZwan
Thanks for the heads-up, now I can remove that extension!

[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/apng/ehkepjiconegk...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/apng/ehkepjiconegkhpodgoaeamnpckdbblp?hl=en)

------
bsandert
One I've been looking forward to for a while: native notifications on OSX!

------
samat
I'd like to make 'screenshots' for different pages on my server. Is there a
way to do this with headless chrome without restarting chrome each time? Some
sort of easy to use API for this?

~~~
selckin
[https://github.com/wkhtmltopdf/wkhtmltopdf](https://github.com/wkhtmltopdf/wkhtmltopdf)

------
nickster
I have been using request blocking in developer tools for the last month. It's
really made some aspects of development easier for me. I hope Firefox follows
suit and adds it.

------
arnon
This finally kills CentOS 6 support...

------
borplk
I have been using the headless mode for a while (on unstable). It's been
awesome!

------
taf2
Headless chrome is very exciting

------
amelius
What is the difference between Chrome and Chromium these days?

~~~
jensvdh
IIRC Chromium is Chrome without the Google stuff.

~~~
lsagar
Also, chrome has inbuilt flash support maintained by Google.

~~~
jensvdh
And Chromium apparently does not ship with H264, interesting!

------
jordache
yea headless for CI!

------
dsincl12
When will they fix
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=423609...](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=423609?)!
It's really annoying to find this one when you're getting companies to switch
to Chrome from IE and end up with this in your lap instead :(

